# Trapping Turtles



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm looking for a turtle trap. Do you have one to sell? Where should I purchase one? What stlye has worked best for you? Bait? I've tried making them and had no luck. Thanks in advance to all who respond. 

Dan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Get a hoop-net trap (I would suggest D-shaped). They are easier to stabilize. Get a few T-bar stakes to stake it down. Fresh fish parts is the bait I use.
Turtle traps are pricey, I think I got mine on ebay, but you can also go to snareone.com and order from him (He traps turtles for part of his living), or google it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You can modify a dog crate in about 10 minutes and have a metal trap that no turtle will tear up.

Check on craigslist for crates or get em at garage sales.


I can send pics if requested.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Please send your pics, Firefighter! This sounds cool! I'll pm you my email address.

Thanks!

John


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

I made a box trap from 1X2 welded wire fencing and baited it with raw freezer-burned chicken parts. It caught a big snapper. I floated it with 4 one gallon plastic jugs so that the turtle could breathe.


----------



## houndcrazy (Dec 30, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Please send your pics, Firefighter! This sounds cool! I'll pm you my email address.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> John


X2!!! im PM u my email adress too:chillin:


----------



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

Anybody got any pics of there's. I'm interested in seeing the dog cage one.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

slowpoke69 said:


> Anybody got any pics of there's. I'm interested in seeing the dog cage one.


Firefighter showed pics of the dog crate trap in another thread and I just posted pics of the homemade trap I made from welded wire on another thread.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

We use the hoop net type with the "D" type hoops. There is a guy on the Trapperman forum that has them for sale. I think he is asking $50. They are compact, light to carry easy to stabilize and work really well. My son got permission to duck and goose hunt a piece of property just by trapping ALL the turtles from a lady's ponds. We caught 25 in 3 days. Most were not large enough to clean and eat but were removed from from the area. We use the remains of filleted fish for bait. I freeze all the fillet remains in quart plastic bags and what does not go for turtle bait goes for **** bait in Nov. Make sure you know the regs for turtle trapping as they have changed in the last few years.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

I use 2in. x 4in. rolled wire.I make the trap about 24in. in diam. and make the ends v shaped inward on the cage trap. I use pieces of trapping wire to make an opening in the middle of the trap so you can remove the turtles easier. I also make a opening in the top of the trap to allow room to incert the bait cage.I use hardware cloth for the bait cage 1/4 or 1/2 in.dimentions,3in.square x 6 0r 8 in. long.I put the bait in and simply fold the top over on one corner.I'll try to post some pics later.my best is four keepers in one trap.and seven out of two traps.the only down fall to these traps are they are a little bulky but ur catch will be there when u get to them.cheap to build and ease of maintainence.Trapper ray


----------

